# Monologo di Saviano a Che Tempo Che Fa battuto da Paperissima Sprint



## juventino (27 Febbraio 2019)

Roberto Saviano sembra essere sempre meno popolare e fare sempre meno presa sul pubblico; l’autore di Gomorra, che domenica sera era ospite a Che Tempo Che Fa di Fabio Fazio è stato infatti clamorosamente battuto nello share televisivo del prime time da Paperissima Sprint.
In sovrapposizione, il programma di Antonio Ricci ha infatti ottenuto 4.434.000 spettatori con il 16.6%, mentre il lungo monologo dello scrittore contribuiva alla somma dei dati che hanno visto Che Tempo che Fa conquistare 3.868.000 spettatori pari al 14.7% di share.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Febbraio 2019)

Non è una novità. Fazio viene sempre battuto da Paperissima sprint ogni settimana  . E come se non bastasse Salvini ultimamente ha pure detto che può continuare a fare CTCF pure l'anno prossimo a patto che si riduca lo stipendio. Purtroppo Orfeo, il DG dell'epoca, gli ha fatto un contratto blindato e quindi al massimo lo puoi mettere su rai 3, ma per contratto non può essere mandato via.


----------



## juventino (27 Febbraio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Non è una novità. Fazio viene sempre battuto da Paperissima sprint ogni settimana  . E come se non bastasse Salvini ultimamente ha pure detto che può continuare a fare CTCF pure l'anno prossimo a patto che si riduca lo stipendio. Purtroppo Orfeo, il DG dell'epoca, gli ha fatto un contratto blindato e quindi al massimo lo puoi mettere su rai 3, ma per contratto non può essere mandato via.



Quindi Fazio è pagato per far fare grandi ascolti a Paperissima Sprint


----------



## fabri47 (27 Febbraio 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Quindi Fazio è pagato per far fare grandi ascolti a Paperissima Sprint


In ogni caso bisogna dire che Saviano fino a quando parlava solo di mafia faceva il botto ovunque con Fazio. Mi ricordo ancora quando fecero quasi 10 milioni su Rai 3 nel 2010 e qualche anno dopo 3 milioni su La7 quando questa era ancora una rete da 3% in prima serata. Ora la sua presenza è ininfluente, segno che la gente ormai non lo sopporta più mentre prima lui, ma anche Fazio quando Berlusconi era al potere, venivano visti come dei personaggi di "rottura".

Segno che puoi essere amato quanto vuoi, ma quando poi incominci ad appoggiare apertamente il "sistema" che comanda i mass media la gente non ci mette nulla a rifiutarti e cambiare canale.


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Febbraio 2019)

Saviano ormai altro non è che un santone vivente usato dalla sinistra per propagandare i suoi programmi con lo schermo di un auto-elettosi "intellettuale", e che in quanto tale non deve mai essere coinvolto in un contraddittorio, solo monologhi e sproloqui

L'unico effetto reale creato da Saviano è la spettacolarizzazione del crimine e l'esaltazione della figura del camorrista, ormai in certi contesti personaggi come i Savastano e Ciro di Marzio sono degli idoli da tifare nella loro ascesa al potere, e da imitare ovviamente
Questo è Saviano, uno che fugge dal contraddittorio perché conosce perfettamente la falsità di ogni suo discorso


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (27 Febbraio 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Saviano ormai altro non è che un santone vivente usato dalla sinistra per propagandare i suoi programmi con lo schermo di un auto-elettosi "intellettuale", e che in quanto tale non deve mai essere coinvolto in un contraddittorio, solo monologhi e sproloqui
> 
> L'unico effetto reale creato da Saviano è la spettacolarizzazione del crimine e l'esaltazione della figura del camorrista, ormai in certi contesti personaggi come i Savastano e Ciro di Marzio sono degli idoli da tifare nella loro ascesa al potere, e da imitare ovviamente
> Questo è Saviano, uno che fugge dal contraddittorio perché conosce perfettamente la falsità di ogni suo discorso



Perfetto. 

E aggiungo anche un bel sionista infame, che non fa mai male.


----------



## admin (27 Febbraio 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Saviano ormai altro non è che un santone vivente usato dalla sinistra per propagandare i suoi programmi con lo schermo di un auto-elettosi "intellettuale", e che in quanto tale non deve mai essere coinvolto in un contraddittorio, solo monologhi e sproloqui
> 
> L'unico effetto reale creato da Saviano è la spettacolarizzazione del crimine e l'esaltazione della figura del camorrista, ormai in certi contesti personaggi come i Savastano e Ciro di Marzio sono degli idoli da tifare nella loro ascesa al potere, e da imitare ovviamente
> Questo è Saviano, uno che fugge dal contraddittorio perché conosce perfettamente la falsità di ogni suo discorso



.


----------



## Pungiglione (27 Febbraio 2019)

Non condivido le posizioni politiche di Saviano. Né mi frega nulla degli ascolti delle sue comparsate in televisione. Mi inquieta però questo odio diffuso nei confronti di chi racconta mafie e delinquenza, ci meritiamo l'omertà


----------



## admin (27 Febbraio 2019)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Non condivido le posizioni politiche di Saviano. Né mi frega nulla degli ascolti delle sue comparsate in televisione. Mi inquieta però questo odio diffuso nei confronti di chi racconta mafie e delinquenza, ci meritiamo l'omertà



Racconta? Ma cosa vuoi che racconti Saviano, su...


----------



## gabri65 (27 Febbraio 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Roberto Saviano sembra essere sempre meno popolare e fare sempre meno presa sul pubblico; l’autore di Gomorra, che domenica sera era ospite a Che Tempo Che Fa di Fabio Fazio è stato infatti clamorosamente battuto nello share televisivo del prime time da Paperissima Sprint.
> In sovrapposizione, il programma di Antonio Ricci ha infatti ottenuto 4.434.000 spettatori con il 16.6%, mentre il lungo monologo dello scrittore contribuiva alla somma dei dati che hanno visto Che Tempo che Fa conquistare 3.868.000 spettatori pari al 14.7% di share.



Un altro opportunista che ha saputo cavalcare l'onda del successo. E come chiunque altro, una volta visto il successo in pericolo, ne fa di tutti i colori per proteggere questa aurea da "eletto".

Mi verrebbe da fare una considerazione OT, se mi consentite.

E' da parecchio tempo che mi sento estremamente contrario a trasmissioni che paventano giustizia, buon senso e apparente perbenismo. Secondo me sono fatte ad arte per scaricare la nostra frustrazione di un paese che funziona all'incontrario e dove accadono episodi ben oltre la follia. E' da tanti anni che è tutto un fiorire di trasmissioni e programmi dove si mettono a nudo delinquenti, malfattori, malasanità, malgoverno, furbetti, etc. E sempre secondo me, è una fine tattica psicologica che mira a mantenere piuttosto che a sradicare. Il fatto che le insulse faccende vengano così pubblicizzate e rese plateali, ci "soddisfa", ci "appaga", nel subconscio.

Un po' come il detto: "ne ho buscate, ma gliene ho dette tante ...". A buon intenditor ...

Non sono fanatico dei programmi di denuncia. Invece dei programmi televisivi di denuncia, occorre agire, non chiaccherare. Chiaccherare riesce anche a me.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (27 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Racconta? Ma cosa vuoi che racconti Saviano, su...



per gomorra è stato pure condannato per plagio visto che ha copiato interi articoli di giornali locali senza citare fonti


----------



## vota DC (28 Febbraio 2019)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Non condivido le posizioni politiche di Saviano. Né mi frega nulla degli ascolti delle sue comparsate in televisione. Mi inquieta però questo odio diffuso nei confronti di chi racconta mafie e delinquenza, ci meritiamo l'omertà



"Nascosto dietro un'idea autoritaria di legalità il ministro Minniti ha tradito la sua funzione di ministro degli interni. I danni fatti sono irreparabile ma con uno scatto di dignità Minniti potrebbe farsi da parte"
Questo è stato detto da Saviano nell'agosto 2017 dopo la strage di Foggia. In pratica Saviano è stato SILENTE mentre Alfano ha fatto il ministro dell'interno dal 2013 al dicembre 2016. Alla primissima strage mafiosa avvenuta sotto Minniti ha accusato il ministro: la strage c'è stata perché secondo Saviano il ministro indagava le ong e non i mafiosi.

Quindi se in passato Saviano essendo sul luogo riusciva a carpire informazioni (magari plagio, però notizie vere) ora è lì con scorta che non è più sul campo e appena ha notizie di seconda mano le usa per le congetture assurde. Saviano sulla mafia oggi è come i giornalisti italiani che parlano della politica americana.


----------



## sacchino (28 Febbraio 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Quindi Fazio è pagato per far fare grandi ascolti a Paperissima Sprint



E' la strategia del Cav, distruggere la rai per aumentare odiens a mediaset.


----------

